# HydroSurge? Anyone tried this shampoo and conditioner line?



## miko (May 28, 2008)

I took Miko to Petsmart to get shaved since they are a little cheaper than the normal groomer, and shaving is just shaving. The groomer there asked what kind of shampoo and conditioner we use after she felt how bad his mats are. When I told her Pantene, she wasn't very happy. She said never to use human shampoo on dogs. Then she recommended the HydroSurge shampoo and conditioner and said that's what they use there. She also said to use slicker brush and throw away my pin-head brush. Has anyone used HydroSurge before?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I heard it was no slicker, just pin-head. But what do I know, anyway.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> I heard it was no slicker, just pin-head. But what do I know, anyway.


I heard the same thing but I has the CC pin brushes......
PS-Never heard of that shampoo


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A lot of people recommend that you only use dog shampoos & conditioners on dogs because their pH levels are different than ours are. Pantene isn't one of the more drying products, but they do have silicone residue that is left on the hair. Some people choose to use it on their dogs and I used it four years ago, but not since then unless I didn't have any dog products with me and we were in a pinch.

I completely disagree with the groomer about using a slicker on the body of the coat for regular grooming though. Slickers should only be used on a Hav coat by someone who is very experienced in the grooming or you can damage the coat pretty badly. Pin brushes are best for regular grooming, BUT *not* pin brushes that have the little ball tips on the ends. If your pin brush has the ball tips, you could also be ripping the coat. Chris Christensen brushes (www.chrissystems.com) are my favorites, but they are definitely pricey.


----------



## havcrazy (Jul 12, 2008)

*Anyone tried this shampoo and conditioner*

I have also never heard of that shampoo & conditioner but i would never throw away my pin brush for a slicker thats for sure, but may be she was refuring you to use the brush because you clip the coat, as you would never use a slicker on a long coat.


----------

